# Anyone Have A Better Picture Of This Watch?



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

Can't really tell whats on the face...

Thanks!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's a Neptune, Stan has one.

Stan's pic


----------



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

pg tips said:


> It's a Neptune, Stan has one.
> 
> Stan's pic


Ok Thanks!!

Hey STan!

Are they really 40mm? Also does the bezel rotate?

THANKS for the info!!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

poljotseikoalphafan said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > It's a Neptune, Stan has one.
> ...


Yes the bezel rotates and the case measures 41mm diameter.


----------



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks Stan!

I don't care what they say about you...I think your O.K.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

poljotseikoalphafan said:


> Thanks Stan!
> 
> I don't care what they say about you...I think your O.K.


Thank you, I think.
















I haven't been concerned about what people say about me for some time.









It is gratifying to know I've answered a question accurately though. 

Get a Neptune and enjoy it, the bracelet is somewhat suspect but the watch is worthy.

I do like my Boctok Neptun. 

Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

poljotseikoalphafan said:


> Thanks Stan!
> 
> I don't care what they say about you...I think your O.K.


Nothing wrong with our Stan, a fine old codger (sorry, gentleman) who`s not in anyway mislaid his marbles


----------

